# G5 ne veut plus démarrer après avoir été débranché!



## Crolle (6 Août 2008)

Je rentre de vacances après 3 semaines. J'avais débranché mon G5 2X2 Ghz en pensant aux orages éventuels. Tout content de le retrouver, je rebranche le cable d'alimentation, un petit bruit comme un condensateur qui se décharge se fait entendre (normal je suppose car j'ai ce bruit avec mon G4 bipro aussi). Je pousse sur l'interrupteur, le témoin s'allume et puis j'entend comme un bruit de relais qui contacte et puis qui décontacte. Ensuite, plus rien, la lumière led en façade s'éteint. J'ai essayé de redémarrer plusieurs fois sans succès. J'ai ensuite ouvert le mac, sorti la pile et fait un reset carte-mère. Après avoir remis la pile, rebranché le cable d'alimentation; toujours pareil: rien de plus que le clic-clac du relais. Je râle sec 

Help please!!


----------



## lepetitpiero (6 Août 2008)

Changer la pile peut-être sinon souci d'alim... peut-être une barrette mémoire qui a claquée...ça sent le SAV si c'est l'alim (mais je peux me tromper)


----------



## Crolle (6 Août 2008)

Pile vérifiée et OK.


----------



## ntx (6 Août 2008)

Ce que tu décris ressemble quand même fortement à un problème de PMU. Es-tu sûr d'avoir effectué le reset de la PMU correctement ?


----------



## Crolle (7 Août 2008)

Le reset, je l'ai effectué comme suit:
- Alimentation débranchée
- Appui de quelques secondes sur le bouton d'alimentation
- Extraction de la pile
- Appui une seule fois sur le bouton de reset (situé en dessous des barrettes mémoire) pendant 15 secondes.
- Remontage de la pile
- branchement de l'alim

Est-ce que j'ai foiré quelque part?

- Ensuite essai de reboot: négatif
- J'entends les relais fonctionner, la led de démarrage s'allume un bref instant, j'entends ensuite les relais comme si ils se décollaient. La led s'éteint. Retour à la case départ. Si je réessaye directement après, il ne se passe strictement rien. Ni son de relais, ni allumage de la led en façade. Si j'attends un peu je peus recommencer le jeu des relais! Je suis exaspéré car il n'y a rien eu de changé dans ma config. Simplement le cordon d'alim ôté pendant 3 semaines!
Ce que j'essaie maintenant, c'est brancher le cordon pendant quelques minutes, le temps d'entendre le son caractéristique des relais au branchement. Je m'abstiens de démarrer. J'ai retiré le cordon et j'attends quelques heures avant de réessayer.


----------



## lepetitpiero (7 Août 2008)

Le reset de la PMU moi je le ferais avec la pile installée et non retirée... il m'est arrivé de devoir le faire et après c'était nickel. 
Mais je ne sais pas si le reset PMU marche s'il n'y a pas de pile???


----------



## Crolle (7 Août 2008)

Après observation plus fine:
En fait quand j'appuie sur le bouton de démarrage, il y a un premier déclic, le voyant s'allume, et... les ventilos démarrent pendant une fraction de seconde. Puis, 2è déclic (un peu comme si une sécurité se mettait en activité et qui coupe le circuit d'alimentation) et tout s'arrête!
Je localise les déclics dans l'alim tout prêt de l'endroit ou on enfiche le câble d'alimentation.

Allez les spécialistes, donnez-moi votre avis! 

C'est quand même fort de café cette histoire!! Je comprendrais encore si j'avais touché à quelque chose, shooté dans la machine ou que la foudre soit tombée dessus!!!


----------



## endavent (11 Août 2008)

Pour moi, c'est carte-mère ou alimentation....

J'ai le problème avec une alimentation en ce moment mais sur les Imac tu peux faire le diagnostic toi-même avec les voyants sur la carte-mère lorsque le capot est enlevé et le câble d'alim branché.


----------



## wip (11 Août 2008)

Bonjour Crolle 

J'ai la même machine que toi et j'ai eu la même mésaventure lorsque que j'ai changé la carte graphique de mon G5 dernièrement. J'avais débranché mon G5 pendant l'opération. Et après avoir fini et rebranché, pas moyen de redémarrer et même bruit que toi, ca démarre mais ça coupe aussitot. Il a fallu que je débranche plusieurs fois le cordon, que j'appuie dessus afin de bien l'enfoncer et que je l'insulte plusieurs fois avant que l'ordi décide enfin de repartir. De mon coté, il semble bien que le problème se situait à l'arrière de mon G5, là ou on enfonce le cordon (alors que je n'ai jamais eu de choc). Alors essayes de ce coté, ça marchera peut-être 

@+


----------



## Crolle (11 Août 2008)

Le pire c'est que c'est la 2è fois que ça m'arrive! Avec le même G5, il y a 3 ans. Et à ce moment, c'était comme toi Wip, il a fini par redémarrer le lendemain!
Mais cette fois-ci, il est vraiment récalcitrant! J'ai essayé avec plusieurs cordons secteurs. Enfoncer la fiche doucement, "violemment", un petit peu (j'entends alors des grésillements), à fond à fond à fond, rien n'y fait! Clic clac, un petit coup de led d'allumage et puis s'en va!

La dernière et la meilleure:

J'ai été dans un Apple Center. La dame qui m'a gentiment reçu prévoyait une réparation soit d'alim (entre 650 et 700 euros) ou de carte mère (elle a préféré ne pas me dire le prix et dire que chez Apple, ils étaient fous. Si si, elle l'a dit je vous assure).
Ce qu'elle m'a conseillé (je rappelle que c'est un Apple Center officiel!):
Jouer au poker:
- Chercher sur internet une alim (dont elle m'a gracieusement donné les rérérences!!)
- J'ai trouvé une alim aux USA pour 270 euros fdp inclus et frais de douane inclus.
- Monter la nouvelle alim
- 2 possibilités: ça passe -> bingo je suis reparti pour un tour   ça passe pas -> je peux revendre mon alim au même prix (paraît que c'est très recherché -> ça montre tout de suite que les alims Apple sont très fiables!!!)
- Si ça passe pas: je pleure car j'ai déjà changé ma carte mère (pour un autre problème) il y a... 10 mois!!! Heureusement j'avais trouvé une neuve pour 320 euros tout compris (un coup de bol inouï). Une fois d'accord mais je suis pas Crésus non plus!!

Donc, pour le moment, j'attends ma nouvelle alim... en poussant de temps en temps sur le bouton de démarrage espérant qu'un miracle se produise.

Ce qui est dingue dans l'histoire c'est la dame de l'Apple Center qui me conseille de me débrouiller car elle trouve les prix exagérés. 
Elle m'a fait la confidence que son petit ami (un peu bricoleur aussi) faisait pareil.

Je commence à en avoir assez


----------



## wip (11 Août 2008)

Bon, ben je suis pas près de re-débrancher mon G5... :hein:

Courage à toi et tiens nous au courant


----------



## Crolle (19 Août 2008)

Après avoir pesé le pour et le contre, j'en suis arrivé à acheter aux USA une nouvelle alimentation. Je me suis dit que je pourrais toujours la revendre au cas où ce n'était pas ça.
Démontage des processeurs, des ventilos arrières, de la plaque protectrice de l'alim et enfin changement d'alim.?
Remontage de l'ensemble.
Moment d'intense stress... :sick:
Boing! Ca c'est bon signe!! :style:
Et me voilà reparti pour un (long!) tour j'espère!

Au final, ne sais pas si c'était vraiment l'alim ou bien si c'est parce que j'ai démonté et remonté des composants. 
Toujours est-il que je ne demande pas mon reste.
260 euros (alim+port+douane) au lieu des... 700 euros qu'on me réclamait dans un Apple Center! Gloups!:afraid:
Pour 260 euros, je n'ai pas un G5 neuf... 
Même si les circonstances de la panne m'ont bien fait ch...


----------



## wip (19 Août 2008)

Merci e ton message. C'est cool de savoir qu'il y a une solution à "pas cher" 

Tu as trouvé facilement l'alim aux USA ?


----------



## Crolle (19 Août 2008)

Oui, j'ai trouvé facilement. J'ai acheté chez Lovemacs. Très sérieux, envoi et réception en... 3 jours!!! Tracking sur Internet, chat en direct possible.
Ce n'était pas l'option la moins chère que j'ai trouvé (j'avais repéré 30 euros moins cher mais j'avais un pressentiment) mais c'est celle qui me paraissait offrir le plus de garantie.


----------



## wip (19 Août 2008)

Bon, j'espère que j'aurai jamais à m'en servir, mais c'est rassurant de savoir qu'il y a une solution dans ce thread


----------



## ben206stras (20 Août 2008)

C'est effectivement l'alim qui est défaillante, mais de manière aléatoire.

J'ai en effet ce même soucis sur mon iMac G4, mais la flemme l'a, jusqu'à présent, emporté sur le changement de l'alim.

Le problème survient après coupure de l'alimentation électrique. Il n'y a pas forcément besoin de débrancher le mac. On peut avoir l'illusion que le problème vient du lieu de branchement du câble d'alimentation, mais les vibrations générées lors du débranchement/branchement ou déplacement du mac remettent en fonction (avec un coup de baguette magique car c'est aléatoire) l'alimentation.

Faudra quand même que je me décide à la changer cette alim...


----------



## xao85 (20 Août 2008)

Pour monter ta nouvelle alim tu t'es aidé d'un guide??? Si oui lequel.

En tt cas tu pourras remercier la fille de l'apple center!


----------



## Crolle (20 Août 2008)

Je n'ai pas utilisé de guide... cette fois-ci!!
Je commence à être expérimenté depuis mon changement de carte-mère. Car dans ce cas, il faut désosser complètement le mac pour pouvoir l'enlever.
Pour l'alim, il faut "juste" retirer 3 ventilos, les 2 processeurs et le cache de l'alim avant d'accéder (assez facilement alors) à l'alim.

Mais il existe plusieurs pas-à-pas pour démonter le G5.
On peut les trouver ICI 
ou 
ICI (valable pour plusieurs modèles de G5)
ou encore Là


----------

